# 5 gal pina colada recipe (from scratch)



## zipdrivedaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

i am having a party for my daughter and am renting a frzn drink machine. i would like to have a pina colada that knock the socks off of the guests. i have used the mixes that are sold with the rental and found them to be "ok". any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. the main thing im worried about is making sure the mix freezes to the proper consistency.


----------

